# Clomid buddies?



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Started my first round of 50mg of clomid yesterday and I'm looking for someone to join me so that we can support one and other. I'm doing the cycles unmonitored CD 5-9.


----------



## miakitty (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi I just started clomid today, my first cycle, 50 mg.


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there!
How are you feeling about it?
I've started getting pains/twinges in my left ovary.  I'm doing this unmonitored.


----------



## miakitty (Feb 18, 2013)

This is my third and I take it at night to minimise the side effects. Only thing I have noticed is really bad constipation! I dont know how common that is. How are you doing?


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been taking mine in the morning and had very little side effects.  Took my last pill yesterday, just getting ready and hoping for some ovulation in the next week.


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm starting first round of clomid today. Starting on 50mg days 2-6, got first scan Monday ( having follicle tracking and HCG trigger). Hopefully we'll be able to share some success stories. Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey can I join please. I took my last tablet yesterday evening 27/3. First round at 50mg days 2-6. 
So far I think I haven't had any side effects to complain about. I'm probably more tired than usual but don't know if that the tablets or not. 
I'm having dy 21 blood tests to see if ovulated or not. 
Hope everyone well. Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, wishing you all lots of luck this cycle! Hope you don't mind if I join, on my second round of clomid, started 100mg on weds, got my tracking scan booked for next weds and hoping for some nice big follies, doing trigger shot again! Also doing metformin aswell.

Was on 50mg last month but no luck as my best follicle was on my tubeless side. Hoping the 100mg will get a big one or two on my good side! Didn't find side effects too bad last cycle, few headaches and the odd twinge here and there!

How's everyone feeling??

Fingers crossed there will be lots of bfps for us all on this cycle  xxx


----------



## miakitty (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck ladies! I take my last tablet today and scheduled in for a scan next Wednesday


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hiya, how's everyone doing? On cd6 today and feel really good, no side effects so far! Had the odd headache but that's it. Last day of clomid today!!

Miakitty mines on Wednesday aswell, what time are you? It's so exciting ain't it xx


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies, just had my baseline scan. Day 6. Have 3 follicles on right ovary one of which is 14mm already and another 3 follicles on my left one is 13mm. Nurse was really pleased and said Well done! Even though I haven't done anything!. I've been a little bit moody but no other symptoms. Fingers crossed for us all xxxxx


----------



## miakitty (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi lilyrose
How did your scan go? Mine went well, I have several mature follies but to be honest I am not really focusing on their size or how ready they are to be released. All I know is that if nothing happens this month they will keep me at the same dose and I wont have another scan until the month after next.
How are you doing?


----------



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies, Please can I join?

I'm starting my second cycle of 50mg Clomid tomorrow night. For the next five cycles I will be unmonitored which makes me a bit nervous. My first cycle worked which is a blessing but I did not fall pregnant.

I watched a VLOG yesterday and the lady said that her Dr's have never had a patient fall pregnant from taking only 50mg, and that people only get pregnant taking 100mg+. Has anyone heard of or know anyone who was succesfull on just 50 mg? I dont want to waste my next 5 cycles unmonitored on 50 mg if it has 0% success rate?!?

Good luck with your scans ladies x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi miakitty, it went really well thanks Hun, glad yours did! Lots of mature follicles sounds really good, you could be in with a chance of multiples this month then!!!! When do you have your trigger injection?

I had mine weds evening, cd9 and had s mature follicle on both sides, yay!! And lots of smaller ones! My biggest one was 18mm on my tubeless side and on my side with a tube it was 14mm so my consultant was really happy and said give it a couple of days to get bigger as I was only early in on cycle and I go for my trigger injection tonight!! I'm gonna ask if they can re scan just to make sure it's ready but he said I don't need it as he is sure it would be fine by then as they grow around 1-2mm a day! Fingers crossed this month is our month xxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome purple kitty, I'm sure 50mg would be absolutely fine. I was on 50 last month and it worked, I had a mature follicle which they released but it was on my tubeless side so was very doubtfull my other tube would pick it up! I've heard do many success stories on 50mg, and woman having multiples on that dose! You will be fine, stay positive xx


----------



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you lilyrose01 that's really put my mind at rest! I'm very grateful.

It's very exciting news about your scan! A chance at Multiples !!! How wonderful! X


----------

